

Show HN: Enjoy Time Left - Android App that will make you see life differently - mw67
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lifeleft.humanresearch.labs

======
ldonley
I like the idea, but I think that the $2.45 price is pretty high. Also it
would be great to see some citations for the references you make as your
statements currently lack credibility. I wish the best of luck to you, but to
be honest I can't imagine anyone spending that much money on an app like this,
especially in this day where everyone considers their $.99 purchases as if it
is a heavy investment.

------
Scienz
Downloaded and it didn't show up as an launchable app, so I tried adding it as
a widget, which gives the "TwLauncher (process com.sec.android.app.twlauncher)
has stopped..." error. Tried the obvious fixes for that but none worked. Not
sure I'm ready to try a full reset yet. Using a droid charge, if it matters.

